# My Family is getting Bigger~~!!!!



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so exciting....Over the weekend, I went to Ohio to pick up 2 new does (a nubian, a mini-nub) and buckling (white with blue eyes) and an absolutely gorgeous black and white mini nubian buck with blue eyes. I am so excited~~!!! everyone is getting along so great. (i think the buck may have even caught my sweet little Belle) 

I will sent pics soon...I can't wait for you all to see them.....YEAH~~!! I love a big family...    :leap:   

Jennifer


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new aditions! I can't wait to see pictures!
Beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

definitely ....congrats . :wink: ..it is so exciting... getting new additions..... :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!! Absolutely must see pics!!

Is Belle the mini togg doeling?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! Can't WAIT to see them!!! :stars: :greengrin:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

yep Belle is my mini-tog. I am telling you she has been in and out of heat since I got her...but she is the sweetest goat..she loves huggins' and lovins' , follows me everywhere...my baby.....

that's for the mild advise. I will call Mr. Clark tomorrow. if he doesn't have any maybe when I am down to my last gallon I will start to mix it with Save-a-Kid. This little boy is just fantastic...so active, friendly and HUNGRY~~!!!! That's my man~~!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad the little guy is eating well! Mixing the replacer and gradually going all replacer would work, but some kids do better with whole cow milk from the store, whichever you decide on will be fine and I am sure he will thrive with all the TLC he'll get as well.

Be sure he gets his CD/T at 6 weeks and again at 9 weeks and think about doing a cocci prevention with him starting at 3 weeks, it could help to make sure he stays healthy and thrives for you.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So......where are the pictures??? :ROFL: They sound really cute...congrats!!


----------

